# Breeding : How long to rebred after aborting with Lute?



## Sondra

Long story short - I am going to abort 3 doelings this week that were accidently bred when the LM buck got out. (They are Nubian and will be rebred with my Nubian buck.) I am wondering how long I am going to have to wait until I can rebred them and if anyone has ever had trobules getting does to rebred after aborting them.
_________________
Myra Olson 
Prairie Comforts Goats 
Nubians, Toggs and LaManchas 
Pembroke Welsh Corgis 
Handspun yarn and wool milling services

Back to top

Kaye White

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 1645
Location: Central Ark.
Posted: Sun Oct 21, 2007 9:11 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Make SURE you wait at least 11 days before giving the shot of lute to abort.

They can be successfully re-bred on the lute heat.

Now, for my spill...if I have to lute something..I wait 14 days...reason: ADGA rules state that doe can not be exposed to different bucks within a 10 day period. Ok, so if the lute works, doe comes into heat at 12 days...we've all had does that go over the 150 days...I want no questions as to who the sire is. Laughing out loud...with Toggs, color is not even figured in the equation! 
Kaye
_________________
Tivio Toggs 
ADGA,DHIR,LA,AI,Show 
www.freewebs.com/tiviotoggs 
Website updated 6/24/07 
Taking reservations on 2008 kids

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Sun Oct 21, 2007 10:29 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So are you saying you give the shot to abort and they abort and come into heat and you breed them all on the same day? Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers.

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale!

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks

Back to top

Kaye White

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 1645
Location: Central Ark.
Posted: Mon Oct 22, 2007 10:02 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yep. But, only if it's a close breeding. If I were to not catch a doe that was accidentally bred for 21 days, then I would, for her sake, wait until the next heat after the lute shot-(her NEXT breeding heat). 
That's done all the time with does that are accidently bred and caught early.

For example....the Saanen doe that was bred with the wrong semen. I waited 14 days, gave her the lute, she came into standing heat within 36 hrs.. I then started exposing her to the buck. AM-PM-AM. She's at 29 days from exposed to buck, so I'm assumming she's bred on the lute-abort shot. If she doesn't come back into heat in November...she will have blood pulled and sent to Bio-Tracking to confirm the preg. 
Kaye
_________________
Tivio Toggs 
ADGA,DHIR,LA,AI,Show 
www.freewebs.com/tiviotoggs 
Website updated 6/24/07 
Taking reservations on 2008 kids

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Mon Oct 22, 2007 10:39 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks I haven't done this more than maybe one time, never heard of it that way. I would assume if they were given lute and came into heat in 36 hours they weren't bred? Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers.

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale!

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks

Back to top

prairiecomforts

Joined: 14 Sep 2006
Posts: 212
Location: North Dakota
Posted: Mon Oct 22, 2007 8:13 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So - I could bred on the lute heat or wait until the next "normal" heat 21 days later? I have never used lute before - so excuse me if I am a little slow at this!!

Has anyone ever had problems rebredding after aborting with lute? I have a friend that aborted some does years ago and she said that she couldn't get them to re-bred at all that year. I don't know if that is the norm or if that is just something she experienced.
_________________
Myra Olson 
Prairie Comforts Goats 
Nubians, Toggs and LaManchas 
Pembroke Welsh Corgis 
Handspun yarn and wool milling services

Back to top

Kaye White

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 1645
Location: Central Ark.
Posted: Mon Oct 22, 2007 8:21 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That is just something that happened to her. There are bunches of does that lute is used on...according to my private e-mails and several dozen phone calls this fall. LOL...they're now bred to the correct bucks and bucks are LOCKED down!

Either way you want to do it, prairiecomforts. If you're not comfortable re-breeding on the lute heat, then wait 21 days from her going out of heat and she will be back in heat. 
If she doesn't...then on day 23 after going out of heat...lute her again. If you get lute in the fat instead of muscle you can get some problems. Otherwise, it's always worked with does I've given advice on. 
Kaye
_________________
Tivio Toggs 
ADGA,DHIR,LA,AI,Show 
www.freewebs.com/tiviotoggs 
Website updated 6/24/07 
Taking reservations on 2008 kids

Back to top

Ashley

Joined: 08 Oct 2007
Posts: 52
Location: North Arkansas
Posted: Mon Oct 22, 2007 8:48 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What problems do you run into if you get it in the fat?

Back to top

Kaye White

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 1645
Location: Central Ark.
Posted: Mon Oct 22, 2007 9:20 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It sometimes is REALLY slow to work or doesn't work at all.

Quote: 
I have never used lute before - so excuse me if I am a little slow at this!!

Main thing....if you are of child bearing age, exposed, or EVEN THINK you're pregnant...DO NOT GET THIS MED ON YOU. It can go into your skin and cause abortion on you...if you're not preg. then expect a period in about 3-5 days if you get it on you. 
Once spilled some on me from a broken bottle- yep, it caused a period in 4 days...off cycle! That was WAY before I got old. 
Let the men folk handle it if your expecting. 
Kaye 
Kaye
_________________
Tivio Toggs 
ADGA,DHIR,LA,AI,Show 
www.freewebs.com/tiviotoggs 
Website updated 6/24/07 
Taking reservations on 2008 kids

Back to top

prairiecomforts

Joined: 14 Sep 2006
Posts: 212
Location: North Dakota
Posted: Mon Oct 22, 2007 9:44 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well the bucks are enjoying their new 6 ft corral fence that my brother came and helped me put up. There is NO way they could get out now! It is better than Fort Knox!

BTW - no chances of being pg here! Unfortunately!
_________________
Myra Olson 
Prairie Comforts Goats 
Nubians, Toggs and LaManchas 
Pembroke Welsh Corgis 
Handspun yarn and wool milling services

Back to top

Kaye White

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 1645
Location: Central Ark.
Posted: Tue Oct 23, 2007 11:04 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote: 
BTW - no chances of being pg here! Unfortunately!

I always like to add this because some people never listen to the warnings from their vets or me. Mine forgets that he's had my medical history told to him when he sold me some...and repeats it in a monotone voice. 
Kaye
_________________
Tivio Toggs 
ADGA,DHIR,LA,AI,Show 
www.freewebs.com/tiviotoggs 
Website updated 6/24/07 
Taking reservations on 2008 kids

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Tue Oct 23, 2007 2:57 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Or worse when a goat person comes to the vet and she thinks I have already told them everything  Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers.

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale!

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks

Back to top

prairiecomforts

Joined: 14 Sep 2006
Posts: 212
Location: North Dakota
Posted: Tue Oct 23, 2007 4:55 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kaye - where is the best place to give the shot? I realize that it needs to be IM - but I am wondering where exactly you give it.

Thanks btw - for everyones help with this!
_________________
Myra Olson 
Prairie Comforts Goats 
Nubians, Toggs and LaManchas 
Pembroke Welsh Corgis 
Handspun yarn and wool milling services

Back to top

Ashley

Joined: 08 Oct 2007
Posts: 52
Location: North Arkansas
Posted: Tue Oct 23, 2007 7:39 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Man, that stuff gives me the creeps now!

Is it a fake hormone?

Back to top

Kaye White

Joined: 04 Sep 2006
Posts: 1645
Location: Central Ark.
Posted: Tue Oct 23, 2007 9:33 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I give the shot in the back leg. Now, to miss the sciatic nerve, I go in from the back instead of the side, place it in the thigh muscle, (large muscle that runs from the top of leg to the hock). To make sure I miss the nerve I put my thumb in the groove that runs on the outside of leg and push the nerve to the inside. This prevents you from going too deep and hitting the nerve.

Some give it in the shoulder muscle...but I've never given another shot in the front area after I had to have a sterile abcess removed.

Quote: 
Is it a fake hormone?

No, it is not.

DESCRIPTION 
This product contains the naturally occurring prostaglandin F2 alpha (dinoprost) as the tromethamine salt.Prostaglandins occur in nearly all mammalian tissues. 
Dinoprost is a natural prostaglandin. All systems associated with dinoprost metabolism exist in the body; therefore, no new metabolic, transport, excretory, binding or other systems need be established by the body to metabolize injected dinoprost. 
Kaye
_________________
Tivio Toggs 
ADGA,DHIR,LA,AI,Show 
www.freewebs.com/tiviotoggs 
Website updated 6/24/07 
Taking reservations on 2008 kids

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Tue Oct 23, 2007 9:50 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

None of the hormones we use are fake, or we would give a warning about it. You want to only use things that do no harm. Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers.

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale!

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks

Back to top

Tim Pruitt

Joined: 05 Sep 2006
Posts: 561
Location: Homer, LA
Posted: Wed Oct 24, 2007 6:16 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for this info Kaye! I always waited until the next heat after giving the lute shot per Vet's recommendation. 
However, I sure hope I don't have any buck escape so that I will need your advice. but this info will be handy if I need it. Thanks again for your willingness to share your knowledge.
_________________
Tim D. Pruitt 
Pruittville Nubians 
187 J.O. Pruitt Rd. 
Haynesville, LA 71038 
(318) 927-6283 
[email protected] 
http://www.freewebs.com/pruittvillenubians/


----------

